# How Claim Adaptability (Relative) Points?



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,

I want to claim 5 points in Adaptability (Relative in Canada) section.I have my grand mother as Permanent Resident in Canada. What document i must have to proof to CIC to obtain point under Adaptability section ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5612E.pdf
Scroll down to 14.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Many Thanks EVHB 

So now I have to 

1) Show my grand mother's Permanent Resident Card (photocopy)
2) Have to get and show Family Tree document from NADRA - National Database and Registration Authority (Pakistan).

Can anyone confirm will these two documents be enough or anything else required?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi

Sorry for very basic question but i need to confirm that

Can I claim adaptability points from my Aunt (Father's Sister) as she is Permanent Resident there?


Thanks in advance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying Bird said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for very basic question but i need to confirm that
> 
> ...



What does the GoC website say?


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

As per http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kit...s/IMM5612E.pdf document => Point 14

Aunt included (someone told me they mean only blood relatives like Fater's Brother's Wife or Father's Sister's Husband not included) 

Thanks colchar for comment


----------

